# [Gothic 3] wie kann ich leute töten



## XquakerX (13. Dezember 2006)

*[Gothic 3] wie kann ich leute töten*

hi

kann di eleute nicht töten sondern nur bewusstlos schlagen wie kann ich sie töten?


----------



## shimmyrot (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] wie kann ich leute töten*



			
				XquakerX am 13.12.2006 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> kann di eleute nicht töten sondern nur bewusstlos schlagen wie kann ich sie töten?


1. Forensuche bemühen oder in den Sticky schauen, da stehts nämlich drin 
 (das man das immer wiederholen mus  )
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=3088&tid=5203128&x=2

2. 





> halte die rechte maustaste gedrückt während du über dem bewusstlosen gegner bist und dann die linke maustaste drücken und schon kommt der todesschlag :>


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] wie kann ich leute töten*

Puh, jemand hat [Gothic 3] vor den Threadtitel gestellt; ich dachte schon, ich müsste die Polizei anrufen.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] wie kann ich leute töten*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 13.12.2006 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Puh, jemand hat [Gothic 3] vor den Threadtitel gestellt; ich dachte schon, ich müsste die Polizei anrufen.



Ich rechnete zuerst mit einer Anspielung auf die "Killerspiele"-Diskussion.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rinderteufel (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] wie kann ich leute töten*



			
				shimmyrot am 13.12.2006 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann es sein, dass das endgültige Töten in der Demo nicht geht? Ich versuche dauernd, die Orks auf dem Bauernhof zu töten, krieg das aber einfach nicht hin. Wenn ich die rechte Maustaste drücke, werden die am Boden liegenden Orks markiert, wenn ich dann aber die linke Maustase drücke, schlägt der Held nur nach vorne.


----------



## light-clocker (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] wie kann ich leute töten*



			
				Rinderteufel am 26.12.2006 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> shimmyrot am 13.12.2006 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub da muss man noch W für nach vorne laufen für drücken  
ich bekomm es immer hin, nur ich weiß nie welche Tasten ich dann drücke


----------



## thefiddler66 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] wie kann ich leute töten*



			
				XquakerX am 13.12.2006 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> kann di eleute nicht töten sondern nur bewusstlos schlagen wie kann ich sie töten?





Servus,
wenn du die rechte maustase gedrückt hälst und anschließend die linke maustaste betätigst müsstest du die Orks töten können (normalerweis, probiers einfach mal).


----------

